# I need res. snow removal done



## kentps (Dec 12, 2011)

I work for a property services company that has several residential properties throughout the country that need snow removal service done this winter. Right now we have properties in KS, IL, WY, SD. Please contact for listing of properties. Need to set something up ASAP.

Brandon

[email protected]
(480) 639-8752


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

Got anything for Springfield IL?


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

any res. properties in north west subs of chicago???


----------



## kentps (Dec 12, 2011)

Right now in IL I have 1 property in Hanover Park, 1 in Mt. Prospect, and 1 in Albany.

Please email me direct @ [email protected] or call (480) 639-8752

Need to set us ASAP


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

im up here in appleton ,wi if you get this far up give me a shout back thanks


----------

